# Did yall see this popup on Craigslist



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2014)

I dont know anything about it, but from the pics it appears to be all there and in good shape. Even has AC for $500 ???????  

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/rvs/4672642851.html


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 17, 2014)

I wouldn't trust an add like that


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 17, 2014)

if its real,  its sold by now.  thats a deal!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 17, 2014)

I usually go by.. No phone number=scam. He's got a phone number. It my also be stolen. If I was in the market I'd at least check it out.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 17, 2014)

Its been deleted by author now.  Sold?


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 17, 2014)

There was an ad like that for a camper when we were searching too.  Except the area code was not from Ga where the ad happened to be.  I googled the number and found other Craiglist ads for the same camper in several locations around the U.S.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder what is the angle on these?  I know scams run in a bunch of different directions.  But, if the contact info is wrong then what?  People surely dont just "send money" in advance???


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2014)

I lean toward it being sold.  The ad was deleted by the author instead of the fraudulent ad police.


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2015)

I trust NOTHING on Craigslist.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 11, 2015)

tcward said:


> I trust NOTHING on Craigslist.



I have bought and sold a ton of stuff on CL the past 10 years or so. Just use your brain and be careful.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> I have bought and sold a ton of stuff on CL the past 10 years or so. Just use your brain and be careful.



Yes. Use your head and consider the area you are going to.


----------



## RossVegas (Jan 12, 2015)

Oldstick said:


> There was an ad like that for a camper when we were searching too.  Except the area code was not from Ga where the ad happened to be.  I googled the number and found other Craiglist ads for the same camper in several locations around the U.S.



If I find an ad in multiple locations, I usually assume it to be bogus.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 14, 2015)

Bait ad for phishing. It is gone now.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2015)

Sargent said:


> Bait ad for phishing. It is gone now.



Yeah, it was gone the next day after I posted this


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> Yes. Use your head and consider the area you are going to.



Yep, and do not ever be unarmed when buying/selling things from/to strangers off of the internet.

Lots of stories about folks showing up with cash to buy an automobile or motorcycle, then being robbed of that cash.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 14, 2015)

RossVegas said:


> If I find an ad in multiple locations, I usually assume it to be bogus.



I live 2 hours from Sav.  2 hours from Jax.  2 hours from Macon.  2 hours from Valdosta.  
I know I know, goegraphical oddity....
I post in all of them if I am selling something.


----------

